# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Κατασκευή ΥΠΕΡκλουβας

## mrsoulis

Φίλοι καλησπέρα,

είμαι καινούργιος στο φόρουμ αλλά εντυπωσιασμένος με το πλήθος και την ποιότητα πληροφοριών που μπορεί να βρει ο καθένας εδώ. 

Λοιπόν ο τίτλος που επέλεξα είναι για τον παρακάτω λόγο. Από μικρός μου άρεσε να ασχολούμαι με τα ωδικά με λάθος τροπο βέβαια λόγο και του νεαρού της ηλικίας. Το γεγονός βέβαια ότι έμενα σε ενοίκιο και μάλιστα σε περιορισμένο χώρο δε μου επέτρεψε ποτέ να κάνω το όνειρο μου πραγματικότητα. Πιο ήταν όμως αυτό το όνειρο είναι που έχει σημασία. Στην ηλικία των 10 περίπου λοιπόν με πήρε ο πατέρας μου να πάμε να δούμε ένα συμμαθητή του ο οποίος είχε και αυτός τρέλα με τα ωδικα και ειδικά με καναρίνια και καρδερινες. Είχε λοιπόν σκεπάσει ένα δέντρο με μια κατασκευή την οποία δεν θυμάμαι και πολλές λεπτομέρειες και ήταν γεμάτο από πουλιά τα οποία και είχαν αναμειχθεί στο ζευγάρωμα και επικρατούσε μια πανδαισία χρώματος και ήχου. Όλο αυτό που είχε δημιουργηθεί μέσα εκεί με συνεπήρε και με μάγεψε μαζί. 

25 περίπου χρόνια αργότερα και αφού άλλαξαν με τον καιρό τα θέλω οι προταιρεοτητες στη ζωή και τα χόμπι νοερά κάποια στιγμή γύρισα στο παρελθόν και τα έζησα πάλι όλα. Η διάφορα είναι όμως ότι τώρα έχω την δική μου οικογένεια και ζω περίπου στην εξοχή όπου έχω και ένα περιβόλι με ξινα στην πίσω μεριά του σπιτιού μου. Μια από τις πορτοκαλιές μου λοιπόν για κάποιο λόγο έχει σχεδόν ξεραθεί. Επειδή λοιπόν το σπίτι που έχει πρόσφατα ανακαινισθεί μου έχουν περισεψει κάποια υλικά όπως σύνθετα ξύλα από την κατασκευή της οροφής και κάποια κεραμίδια. Φαντάζομαι λοιπόν ότι τώρα όλοι θα έχετε καταλάβει που το πάω το θέμα και το λόγο του τίτλου που διάλεξα για το θέμα αυτό. 

Βρίσκομαι στο στάδιο της μελέτης της κατασκευής έτσι ώστε να αντιμετωπίσω όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα προβλήματα. Ορισμένα από αυτά που έχω σημειώσει είναι τα εξης. Καταρχήν θα κάνω ένα τσιμεντένιο δάπεδο για να μπορώ να το πλένω με νερό και μια σκούπα και σκέφτομαι να κάνω και μια αποχέτευση ώστε όλες οι ακαθαρσίες να μαζεύονται εκεί μέσα για να μη μυρίζει άσχημα ο χώρος. Επίσης ο σκελετός θα είναι εξαγωνος κατασκευασμένος από σύνθετα Ξυλά και η σκέπη από κεραμίδια. Ακόμα έχω σκεφτεί να κατασκεύασε διπλή πόρτα με προθάλαμο για να αποφύγω τις απώλειες κατα την είσοδο στο χώρο για τάισμα και καθάρισμα. Θα χρησιμοποιήσω κουνελοσυρμα για να το κλείσω και για να μην έχω απώλειες. Από την σκέπη θα το απομόνωσω με κοτετσοσυρμα με ψιλή τρύπα που είναι ευκαμπτο και έτσι και αλλιώς δεν θα φαίνεται. Επίσης για τις ταιστρες και τις ποτιςτρες θα τις προσαρμόζω εξωτερικά ώστε να περιορισω το πόσο συχνά θα χρειάζεται να μπαίνω στον χώρο. Φυσικά σκέφτομαι να βάλω ποτίστρες αυτόματες για να έχουν και συνέχεια φρέσκο νερό. 

Ξέρω ότι θα κούρασα και λίγο αλλά θα ήθελα αν έχετε και σεις κάποια συμβουλή να μου δώσετε προκειμένου να αποφύγω σημαντικά λάθη αλλά και να το κάνω και πιο λειτουργικό θα με βοηθούσατε αφάνταστα. Επίσης θα ήθελα πρότασεις να μου πείτε και τι εξοπλισμό θα χρειαστεί για την κλούβα να αρχίσω να τον συγκεντρώνω σιγά σιγά. 

Για το τέλος άφησα και το πιο σημαντικό. Τι πτηνά συμβιώνουν καλά μεταξύ τους αλλά και διασταυρώνονται εύκολα ώστε να ξεκινήσω με 4-5 ζευγάρια και να νιώσω αργότερα και την χαρά της αναπαραγωγής αλλά και της πανδαισιας χρωμάτων και ήχων με τις διάφορες διασταυρώσεις. 

Ότι συμβουλή θα είναι χρήσιμη για μένα και σας ευχαριστώ και για το χρόνο να το διαβάσετε. Αν έχετε και κάποια πράγματα που θέλετε να μου πείτε προσωπικά μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε και το προσωπικό μου email. 

Θα ποσταρω και φωτό με την προοδο των εργασιών ελπίζω όλα να πανε καλά και να πραγματοποιηθεί με επιτυχία το όλο εγχείρημα.

ΜΦΧ

Αντώνης

----------


## Steliosan

Kαλη επιτυχια στο ολο εγχειρημα σου σιγουρα θα βγει ενα τελειο αποτελεσμα ηδη το φανταζομαι περιμενουμε φωτο κατα την εναρξη,ενδιαμεσα και τελικο αποτελεσμα με φωτο.

----------


## ninos

Καλή επιτυχία !!!

----------


## antonisveria

καλως ηρθες Αντωνη.....ειναι υπεροχο αυτο που σκεφτεσαι να κανεις,καποτε το σκεφτομουν κεγω να φτιαξω κατι τετοιο αλλα δεν μου βγηκε......καλη επιτυχια να εχεις και θα περιμενουμε με αγωνια την συνεχεια....αν ψαξεις στο φορουμ θα βρεις σχεδον τα παντα οπως να φτιαξεις εξωτερικα πορτακια με ελατηρια για τις ταϊστρες πως να φτιαξεις ο ιδιος ελατηρια πως να βαλεις τις ποτιστρες στο κουνελοσυρμα και πολλα αλλα......καλη συνεχεια να εχεις και οτι απορια εχεις εδω ειμαστε...την σκεπη απο κατω καλο θα ηταν να την κλεισεις με καποια επενδυση.

----------


## blackmailer

Συγχαρητηρια για την ιδεα σου πολυ ωραια και μονο στη σκεψη. Σε ολα αυτα που μελετας βαλε κατα νου και το γεγονος οτι το χειμωνα θα πρεπει να καλυπτεις το κλουβι με καποιο ναυλον αν οχι γυρω γυρω τουλαχιστον το μισο ωστε να κοβει η βροχη και ο αερας...καλη συνεχεια, περιμενουμε νεα...

----------


## jk21

εδω θα δεις φωτο με πολλες ιδεες

https://www.google.gr/search?q=aviar...w=1295&bih=683

θα σου ελεγα στην οροφη ,αν δεν ειναι τεραστια ,να βαλεις πανελ πολυουρεθανης .Αν ειναι μεγαλη και δεν βγαινεις οικονομικα ,σιγουρα σε ενα κομματι να βαλεις και απο αυτο ,για να κρατα δροσια .Ποσα τετραγωνικα θα ειναι πανω κατω ο χωρος ;

Αν και γραφεις στο χωρο των ιθαγενων ,θα σε συμβουλευα να ξεκινησεις με καναρινια και οταν μαθεις την κλουβα στα θετικα και αρνητικα της και τα διορθωσεις ,μετα πας και σε ιθαγενη εκτροφης ,αλλα να εχεις ξεκαθαρο οτι αν μπουν ιθαγενη ,ειναι πιο διεκδικητικα του χωρου τους και ειτε μαλωνουν με εντονη επιθετικοτητα πχ φλωροι ,ειτε μπορει να τους στρεσσαρει η υπαρξη αλλου ειδους .Το 100 % σιγουρο ειναι ,οτι σε περιοδο αναπαραγωγης ,εντος του χωρου θα μπαινουν ζευγαρωστρες οπου θα χωριζεις τα ζευγαρια ,ειτε αυτα που θες,ειτε αυτα που θα δεις απο νωρις οτι χωρις τσακωμους εχουν ταιριαξει .Ανοιξη δεν θα βρει τα πουλια ολα μαζι σε ενιαιο χωρο .Δεν θα μπορεις να ελεγχεις ποια ζευγαρωνουν με ποια ,με ολες τις συνεπειες της αιμομιξιας ,ενω θα υπαρξουν σιγουρα τσακωμοι που ισως εχουν ασχημα αποτελεσματα 

την σιτα στην οροφη την φοβαμαι .Τα καναρινια δεν το κανουν ,αλλα οι καρδερινες κρεμιουνται και αναποδα και αν πανε εκει ,ειναι επικινδυνο να πιαστουν τα νυχια τους στο κοτετσοσυρμα

----------


## jk21

αν η κλουβα εχει εκταση ,δεν χρειαζεται καλυψη το χειμωνα ,αρκει να εχεις προστατευομενο χωρο απο τον αερα  σε καποιο σημειο  ,  με κουνιαστρα

----------


## panos70

Kαλη επιτυχια στα νεα σου σχεδια .καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ

----------


## Gardelius

Αντώνη καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ. 

Έχεις πολύ όρεξη και είσαι ενθουσιασμένος και αυτό είναι πολύ θετικό. 

Όμως όλοι μας ( και στο φόρουμ αλλά και εκτός φαντάζομαι ) έχουμε περάσει και ακόμα δηλαδή περνάμε 

με την ιδέα της κατασκευής, κάτι "μεγάλου" και αντάξιου να φιλοξενήσει τα φτερωτά μας ( ότι και να έχουμε ). 

Σου παραθέτω μερικά θέματα μελών μας ( αν δεν έχεις ήδη ψάξει σχετικά ) : 

*Ιδέες για κλούβες-εκτροφεία.*


*Ανακαινιση κλουβας*


Και στην ενότητα των καναρινιών μπορείς να δεις αρκετές κατασκευές. 


Εγώ θα σου ευχηθώ ότι καλύτερο και στην κατασκευή αλλα και μετά στην διαχείριση του. 

*Ειδικότερα στο έμψυχο υλικό να δώσεις βάση και να εξετάσεις όλες τις ιδιαιτερότητες. *

----------


## mrsoulis

Σας ευχαριστω όλους για το θερμό καλοσώρισμα.

Ηδη η βοηθεια σας μου φανηκε αρκετα χρησιμη όπως για παραδειγμα η συμβουλη να αποφύγω το κοτετσοσυρμα γιατι ειδικά οι καρδερίνες μπορει να πιαστούν τα νύχια τους. Επίσης το ότι μπορώ να φτιαξω πορτακια με ελατήριο. 

Αν κάποιος έχει κάποια ιδέα για το πως να ασφαλίσω της οροφή θα μου ήταν πολύ χρήσιμη. 

Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι συνεχίζω την προσπάθεια θα σας κρατάω ενήμερους.

ΜΦΧ

Αντώνης

----------


## jk21

η οροφη σιγουρα θα κλεινει με το υλικο που θα εχεις για σκεπη .αν δεν ειναι ασφαλες και εχει τρυπες ,ακομα και ναυλον διαφανες θα μπορουσες να βαλεις ,αν και πιστευω οτι με πανελ πολυουρεθανης δεν χρειαζεσαι μετα τιποτα αλλο

----------


## mrsoulis

Επειδη το ναυλον ισως να μην ειναι καλο για το καλοκαιρι σκεφτόμουνα μηπως ενωσω κομματια σιτας και τα βαλω στην οροφη για να περιορισω και τις απώλειες. Σήμερα το απόγευμα όμως εχω και ενα ραντεβού με ένα σκεπά φίλο να μου πει και αυτός την αποψή του για το πως μπορούμε να το λυσουμε το θέμα και αισθητικά και οικονομικά.

----------


## yannisk

Γεια σου Αντώνη

Καταρχήν σε συμβουλεύω να μελετήσεις προσεχτικά τις κινήσεις σου γιατί αν η κλούβα γεμίσει πουλιά μετά είναι δύσκολες οι επιδιορθώσεις.

Τι διαστάσεις θα έχει η κλούβα. Σε ποια περιοχή ζεις;

Εγώ το όνειρο μου το έκανα πραγματικότητα πριν αρκετά χρόνια και έχω κατασκευάσει εξωτερικές κλούβες για μένα και για φίλους. Η πρώτη μου μεγάλη σταθερή κλούβα ήταν (και είναι ακόμα) εξολοκλήρου κατασκευασμένη από κοτετσόσυρμα με μικρή τρύπα συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της σκεπής.. Ποτέ μα ποτέ κανένα πουλί δεν κρεμάστηκε και δεν σκάλωσε, απλά γιατί δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο περιθώριο. Επιπλέον οι καρδερίνες στην κλούβα δεν έχουν την συμπεριφορά να κρέμονται ανάποδα όπως βλέπεις στα κλουβιά. Συνεπώς μην σε προβληματίζει.

Αναφέρω επιγραμματικά μερικά επιπλέον σημαντικά σημεία:

Η σκεπή πρέπει εκτός από το σύρμα να καλυφθεί χωρίς να δημιουργεί φαινόμενο θερμοκηπίου. Σκέτο νάιλον δεν κάνει αν δεν υπάρχει σκιά από πάνω. Αν γίνεται καλό είναι να έχει θερμομόνωση.

Τα πλαϊνά θα πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να μπορούν να καλυφτούν με ναιλον όταν χρειαστεί (και θα χρειαστεί τον χειμώνα και όταν υπάρχουν δυνατοί άνεμοι και καταιγίδες). Οι δικές μου κατασκευές έχουν σταθερά καλυμμένες 2 πλευρές.

Το σύρμα (κοτετσόσυρμα ή κουνελόσυρμα) θα πρέπει να είναι διπλό με κενό ενδιάμεσα ώστε να μην έχεις απώλειες από αρπαχτικά (ειδικά αν είσαι στην εξοχή).

Ταΐστρες ποτίστρες από έξω για ευκολία - προστατευμένες.

Η βάση από τσιμέντο έχει πλεονέκτημα τον εύκολο καθαρισμό αλλά κυρίως την αποφυγή επιθέσεων από κάτω (μου έχει συμβεί με αρουραίο).

Πόρτες διπλές όπως τις περιγράφείς ώστε να μην έχει αποδράσεις.

Το εξάγωνο σχήμα είναι όμορφο αλλά όχι πρακτικό.

Το δέντρο που θα έχεις μέσα σε λίγο καιρό θα είναι πυγή μόλυνσης.

Αυτά προς το παρόν.

----------


## jk21

εγω μιλησα  για ναυλον ως εσχατη λυση οταν ηδη θα εχει βαλει κεραμιδια για σκεπη .Νομιζω καπου ανεφερε κατι τετοιο .Αν και τα κεραμιδια αν δεν αφηνουν χωρους αποδρασης ,μπορουν και χωρις ναυλον να κανουν τη δουλεια τους ,αλλα το πανελ πολυουρεθανης δινει καλυτερη θερμομονωση το καλοκαιρι

----------


## yannisk

> εγω μιλησα  για ναυλον ως εσχατη λυση οταν ηδη θα εχει βαλει κεραμιδια για σκεπη .Νομιζω καπου ανεφερε κατι τετοιο .Αν και τα κεραμιδια αν δεν αφηνουν χωρους αποδρασης ,μπορουν και χωρις ναυλον να κανουν τη δουλεια τους ,αλλα το πανελ πολυουρεθανης δινει καλυτερη θερμομονωση το καλοκαιρι


Το πανελ πολυουρεθάνης είναι ότι καλύτερο, δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία.

----------


## mrsoulis

Γεια σας και πάλι,

χαθηκα λιγο αλλα εχω ήδη προχωρήσει λίγο ψάχνοντας για την συγκέντρωση των υλικών προκειμένου να καθορίςω και το κόστος. Καταρχήν η ιδέα του κεραμίδιου και της εξαγωνης κλουβας για ομορφιά εγκαταλείπεται κυρίως λόγο υπέρογκου κόστους. Δυστυχώς δεν δύναμαι να διαθέσω ένα τόσο μεγάλο ποσο. Καταλήγω όμως στο σχήμα της να είναι τετράγωνο καθώς θα μειώσω σημαντικά την σπατάλη υλικών. Επίσης, ένας φίλος μου πρότεινε να σκαψω το έδαφος περίπου 30 πόντους και να ρίξω λίγο μπετόν προκειμένου να αποφύγω τους αρουραίου και μετά να συμπληρώσω χώμα για να βγει και λίγο χορταράκι αλλά και να τρώνε τα πουλάκια χώμα για να τα βοηθάει στην πέψη τους. Καταρχήν ήθελα να ρωτήσω πια είναι η άποψη σας και επίσης αν το κάνω τσιμεντένιο μπορώ να ρίχνω άμμο επάνω η κάποιο ειδικό υλικό για να βοηθάει τα πουλιά στην πέψη τους. 

Αντώνης

----------


## Steliosan

Ναι Αντωνη νομιζω οτι ειναι εφικτο κατι τετοιο.

----------


## jk21

στη θεση των κεραμιδιων ,τι σκεφτεσαι τωρα πια;

----------


## mrsoulis

Γεια σας και πάλι,

τελικά σήμερα έκανα ένα σχέδιο για το πως θα κατασκευαστών την κλούβα μου σε σχήμα τετράγωνο με διριχτη σκέπη. Οι κορώνες θα είναι από γαλβανισμενο κοιλιοδοκο 80x80 καθώς και το περιμετρικό που θα ενώνει όλες τις κολόνες μεταξύ τους για να γίνει στιβαρή η κατασκευή. Η σκεπή θα γίνει τελικά από λαμαρίνα σε σχήμα κεραμίδι πυ βαμμένη από κάτω για να παρέχει κάποια μόνωση, από ότι μου είπαν είναι καινούργιο προϊόν και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τις παλαιότερου τύπου καθώς παρέχει κάποια μόνωση. Η κλούβα θα κλειστεί με κουνελοσυρμα γαλβανι ποντάριστο με μικρή τρύπα εσωτερικά του κοιλοιοδοκου και εξωτερικά από ένα μετρό και πάνω με γαλβανισμενο σύρμα τετράγωνο 5x10 για τις επιθέσεις αρπακτικων. Η βάση όπως είπαμε τσιμεντένια και εδώ περιμένω κάποιος να μου πει αν μπορεί τι άμμο να χρησιμοποιήσω μετά. Σκέφτηκα για ασβέστιο να έριχνα και λίγη μάρμαρο σκόνη στην άμμο για ασβέστιο όπως βάζω και στις τροφές σε κάτι κότες που έχω. Η πόρτα επίσης όπως είχα σχεδιάσει διπλή για τους επίδοξους δραπέτες. Τέλος και εδώ επίσης σημαντική είναι η βοήθεια σας, την βορινή πλευρά σκέφτομαι να την κλείσω με O.S.B. για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν το υλικό είναι σαν κόντρα πλακέ αδιάβροχο όμως. Αυτό σκέφτομαι να το κάνω με ένα βάθος για να κατασκευαστών πατηθρες φωλιές για να γεννούν προστατευόμενα και να απαγκιαζουν το χειμώνα από το κρύο. 

Σε λίγο ανεβάζω και φωτό της πορτοκαλί ας όπως είναι τώρα και πριν ξεκινήσει οτιδήποτε και θα συνεχίσω να ενημερώνουν με φωτό την πρόοδο των εργασιών τα υλικά που θα χρησιμοποιήσω καθώς και το κόστος.

ευχαριστω και περιμένω νέα σας για το κουτί της βορινης πλευράς.


ΜΦΧ

Αντώνης

----------


## Gardelius

Αντώνη διάβασε το παρακάτω άρθρο, θα σε βοηθήσει με τις φωτογραφίες. 

*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*

----------


## mrsoulis

Όπως σας είχα πει αυτό είναι το δέντρο που πρόκειται να σκεπασω βέβαια θα κλαδευτήρι πολύ καλά πρώτα για να ξανά πετάξει κλαδάκια. Στην φωτό που ακολουθεί είναι και πως θα φαίνεται από το σαλόνι του σπιτιού μου το οποίο είναι φανταστικό όπως βλέπεται καθώς είναι στο κέντρο της μεγάλης μπαλκονοπορτας.

----------


## mrsoulis

Επίσης θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον Gardelius για το link του οδηγού και αν κρίνω και από το όνομα μάλλον ειδικός με τις καρδερινες είναι και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζει κάποιον εκτροφέα καρδερινας αξιόπιστο για να πάρω μερικά ζευγάρια για την κλούβα μου κοντά στην περιοχή μου κατα προτίμηση στον νομό Ηλείας δηλαδή.

ευχαριστω και παλι

Αντώνης

----------


## Gardelius

> Επίσης θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον Gardelius για το link του οδηγού και αν κρίνω και από το όνομα μάλλον ειδικός με τις καρδερινες είναι και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζει κάποιον εκτροφέα καρδερινας αξιόπιστο για να πάρω μερικά ζευγάρια για την κλούβα μου κοντά στην περιοχή μου κατα προτίμηση στον νομό Ηλείας δηλαδή.
> 
> ευχαριστω και παλι
> 
> Αντώνης


Παρακαλώ Αντώνη, αυτή είναι και η δουλειά μας εδώ.

Όσο για το "όνομα" *Gardelius* που ανάφερες, αυτό επελέγη *μονό και μόνο από την αγάπη* που είχα από μικρός 

γι' αυτό το πουλάκι και όχι ότι με κάνει "ειδικό" στο είδος του !!! σε καμία περίπτωση. 

Ξεκίνησα και εγώ* λάθος* και αυτό είναι κάτι που δεν θα ήθελα να επαναλάβει και  άλλος από εδώ και πέρα ( δηλ. να αγοράσει "πιασμένα πουλιά" ) 

οπότε πολύ σωστά κρίνω ότι θέλεις να βαδίσεις..


*Όμως* σύμφωνα με τους 


*Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com*


που αποδέχτηκες κατά την εγγραφή σου αλλά και τους 

*Κανόνες Χρήσης Ενότητας των Ιθαγενών 
**

Απαγορεύεται ρητά  

*


> *10. Απαγορεύεται η προώθηση οποιασδήποτε συνδιαλλαγής χρηματοοικονομικής φύσεως.
> 
> Α. Η απαγόρευση αφορά και θέματα συνδέσμων που οδηγούν σε εμπορικού περιεχομένου ιστοσελίδες (είτε είναι σε κείμενο είτε σε υπογραφή μέλους). 
> 
> Β. Απαγορεύεται η αναγραφή συνδέσμων μη εμπορικού περιεχομένου που περιέχουν διαφημίσεις ή συνδέσμους που οδηγούν σε διαφημίσεις. Εξαίρεση αποτελεί μόνο η περίπτωση συνδέσμων μη εμπορικών ιστοσελίδων του εξωτερικού με χρήσιμη αρθρογραφία ,που όμως περιέχουν συνδέσμους ή διαφημίσεις , που δεν αφορούν ελληνικές εμπορικές επιχειρήσεις του χώρου των πτηνών συντροφιάς Σε περιπτώσεις υποτροπής εκ μέρους των μελών ,θα επιβάλλονται κυρώσεις. 
> 
> Γ. Aπαγορεύονται διαφημίσεις οποιουδήποτε περιεχομένου. Η απαγόρευση αφορά και ονόματα εμπόρων ,εκτροφέων (που αναφέρεται ότι εμπορεύονται ή συμπεραίνεται από τα λεγόμενα ότι εμπορεύονται πτηνά ), η γιατρών. 
> *



Όπως καταλαβαίνεις σ' αυτό το κομμάτι το φόρουμ δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει. Εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά από το κάθε μέλος _να διαβάσει, να ενημερωθεί, να επιλέξει σωστά το(α) επόμενα βήματα του με τις καρδερίνες._

----------


## mrsoulis

Συγνώμη ίσως το τοποθέτησα λάθος.

δεν το βλέπω σαν εμπορική συναλλαγή αλλά έχω μιλήσει με ανθρώπους από το περιβάλλον μου οι οποίοι γνωρίζω ότι ασχολούνται με δικά και τους αρέσει και αυτοί μου πρότειναν να μου δώσουν κάποια ζευγάρια και στο ξεκινήσαμε σαν δώρο πράγμα το οποίο και εγώ θα ακολουθήσω αν πολλαπλασιαστούν τα δικά μου κάποια στιγμή. Αν κάποιος δηλαδή χόμπιστας μπει στην διαδικασία να φτιάξει κάτι ανάλογο με το δικό μου για παράδειγμα και εγώ έχω τότε αρκετά πτηνά στην κλούβα μου θα χαρώ να του χωρίσω. Δυστυχώς όμως όσους ρώτησα όλοι μου προσφέρουν είτε καναρίνια είτε παράδεισακια τα οποία δε με ενδιαφέρουν καθώς όπως με ενημέρωσε και κάποιος από το φόρουμ εφόσον δεν τρώνε την ίδια τροφή με τα καναρίνια και τα ιθαγενή όπως το γαρδελι θα υπάρχουν προβλήματα διατροφικά. Και πάλι για κακή μου τύχη όσοι προσφΕρθηκαν να μου δώσουν καρδερινες ξέρω ότι είναι πιεσμένες οπότε λέω να ακολουθήσω το σωστό δρόμο και να μην μπω σε αυτή την διαδικασία. Μάλιστα για ενημέρωση αν ήθελα πιασμένα το ξέρω από πιτσιρίκος το σπορ και το μόνο που θα χαρά μίζα θα ήταν λίγος χρόνος το Σ/Κ.

τελοσπαντων και πάλι συγγνώμη αλλά δεν εννοώ εμπορικές συναλλαγές τέτοιες μπορώ να κάνω όσες θέλω σε ακτίνα 10 χιλιομέτρων από το σπίτι μου.

συγγνωμη και πάλι θα δω πως θα λύσεων το προβλήματα κι αυτό συνετά και χωρίς να φυλάκιση αγριοπουλια. Επίσης ένας φίλος που έχει μαγαζί με γεωπονικής εξοπλισμό που πουλάει και τροφές αλλά και διάφορα αξεσουάρ για δικά πτηνά μου είπε να μην μπω σε διαδικασία να πάρω από κανέναν πλανόδιο ή από κανά pet shop γιατί είναι πιθανόν να είναι άρρωστα η να μου φέρουν ψείρες.

----------


## Gardelius

Πολύ σωστά σκέφτεσαι Αντώνη και είναι προς τιμή σου !!!

Δεν είπα ότι έχεις "πρόθεση" για κάτι _αλλά οι κανόνες είναι κανόνες. 

Μπορεί να σε βοηθήσουν__προς την σωστή  κατεύθυνση όλα τα_ _μέλη του φόρουμ, με εμπειρία και ειδικά στην εκτροφή της καρδερίνας. 

Εγώ το μόνο που θα σου επαναλάβω είναι ότι :  " κάνε ένα βήμα την φορά " . 

Σίγουρα στο μέλλον  θα κάνεις αλλαγές και θα μετατρέψεις την κατασκευή σου σε λειτουργική ( όχι μόνο όμορφη ) με βάση το έμψυχο υλικό που θα έχεις. 

Καλή επιτυχία και πάλι στην αναζήτηση σου._

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη σωστα σκεπτεσαι ,οτι την ολη προσπαθεια που πρεπει να κανεις ,πρεπει να την κανεις με υγειη τροπο και με πουλια πραγματικα εκτροφης .Γνωριζουμε ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να βρει καποιος πραγματικα πουλια εκτροφης και σιγουρα ειναι σπανιοτατο εως απιθανο να συμβει σε πετ σοπ .Ακομα και αυτα που κατα καιρους εμφανιζονται δαχτυλιδωμενα ,οι κακες γλωσσες λενε οτι κατεβηκανε ... απο φωλιες .Οχι απολυτο ,αλλα πολυ πιθανο 

δεν ειπε κανενας οτι  ειναι κακο να θες να βρεις εκτροφεα , να αγορασεις πουλια εκτροφης ,απλα ειναι επιλογη του φορουμ ,να μην επιτρεπει την δημοσια αναζητηση .Για να σου χαρισει καποιος τωρα πουλακι ,πραγματι το βρισκω δυσκολο (οχι απιθανο ) αλλα να ξερεις οτι σε ενα εκτροφεα που θα εχει φτιαξει ενα χωρο σαν αυτο που εχεις θεσει ως στοχο και θα εχει δωσει εδω μεσα στιγμα των δυνατοτητων του ,απο μια αρχικη προσπαθεια σε πιο ευκολα ειδη (καναρινια ) ,σιγουρα θα βρεθει καποιος στο μελλον να σου χαρισει .Επειδη αυτα τα πουλακια δυσκολα γεννιουνται και μεγαλωνουν στην εκτροφη ,οταν καποιος θελει να χαρισει ,προσπαθει να το δωσει σε σχετικα εμπειρα χερια .Βεβαια και γω εχω γινει αποδεκτης τετοιων δωρων και αρχικα ειχα μηδενικη πειρα απο καρδερινα σε εκτροφη και οι γνωσεις μου περιοριζοτανε στις συνηθειες του πουλιου αυτου στη φυση .Τωρα απο μηδενικη εγινε απλα μικρη ...

καλη συνεχεια στους στοχους σου

----------


## mrsoulis

Ευχαριστω απαντες για την βοηθεια σας. Συνεχιζω την προσπαθεια και συνεχεια μιλαω με ανθρωπους που ειχαν κλουβες σαν την δικη μου παλιοτερα και μου λενε αρκετα χρησιμα πραγματα. Όπως για παραγειγμα να μην κλαδεψω την πορτοκαλια πολυ γιατι ετσι κι αλλιως σε τρεις μηνες θα την εχουν φαει τα πουλια οποτε δεν θα μεγαλωσει και παρα πολύ. 

Επίσης ενας φιλος μου είπε οτι για το κουτι που προτιθιμαι να φτιαξω στην βορινη πλευρα πρεπει να προσεξω γιατι αν βαλω φωλιες τα πουλια εχουν την ταση να χαλανε το ενα του αλλου. Ετσι κι αλλιως όμως όσο το σκεφτομαι δεν υπαρχει και λόγος να βαλω σε αυτο το σημειο φωλιές γιατί αυτες ειναι χρησιμες μονο την αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο κατα την οποία το κρύο δεν ειναι ανυποφορο ειδικα στη Δυτικη Ηλεια που μενω εγω.

Πια ειναι η γνώμη σας σε αυτο? Υπαρχει κατι που πρεπει να γνωριζω για να προβλεψω στο σχεδιασμό?

Ευχαριστω πολύ

----------


## ninos

Το δένδρο κατ'εμένα θα χαλάσει, διότι θα στο "κατσιασουν" τα πουλιά και θα γεμίσουν και κουτσουλιες τα φύλλα, κλαδιά του κτλ. Θα έκανα την κλούβα δίπλα από το δένδρο.

Η αναπαραγωγή θα πρέπει να ειναι οπωσδήποτε "ελεγχόμενη" σε ζευγαρωστρες που θα τοποθετείς μέσα στην κλούβα. Κάθε ζευγαράκι θα ειναι στην ζευγαρωστρα με τα μικρά του, διαφορετικά τον επόμενο χρόνο μπορεί να έχεις αιμομιξίες, αλλά ακόμα και στην πρώτη αναπαραγωγή να μην γνωρίζεις με σιγουριά τους πραγματικούς γονείς των νεοσσων.

Θα πρέπει να δαχτυλίδωνεις και τα πουλιά, αφού με το τέλος την αναπαραγωγής, εάν κατάλαβα καλά, θα ζουν και πάλι όλα μαζί στην κλούβα.

----------


## mrsoulis

Το δεντρο ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι χαλασμενο και αυτος ηταν και ενας λογος που αποφασισα να το κανω το ολο εγχειρημα. καταρχην σκοπευα απο την αρχη να εχω σε κλουβακια αναπαραγωγης καποια διαλεγμενα πουλακια φωνης σε ζευγαρακια που θα εχω ξεχωρισει για να κραταω μια ρατσα τουλαχιστον καθαρη και να εκπαιδευουν και τα υπολοιπα μικρα στο κελαηδημα τους. Αυτο που μου προτεινεις φυσικα ειναι το πιο ιδανικο πως ομως θα μπορουσες να ξεχωρισεις ζευγαρακια αναμεσα σε τοσα πουλια που θα γινουν στο μελλον? Τουλαχιστον με την εμπειρια που δεν εχω μεχρι τωρα αυτο μου φαινεται λιγακι δυσκολο βεβαια στο μελλον αυτο μπορει να μην ειναι και τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα. ευχαριστω και παλι για τις συμβουλες ομως.

----------


## ninos

> ......πως ομως θα μπορουσες να ξεχωρισεις ζευγαρακια αναμεσα σε τοσα πουλια που θα γινουν στο μελλον?....


Με δικά σου κριτήρια όπως ράτσα,  χρώμα, φωνή, καπέλο κτλ.  Ακούγεται άσχημο, αλλά τελικά εμείς διαλέγουμε τον σύντροφο του πουλιού.

----------


## mrsoulis

Τελικα οσον αφορα το θεμα της κατασκευης καταληγω περισσοτερο σε διασταση 3χ3χ2,2 γιατι μετα απο μελετη που εκανα συμφωνα με τις διαστασεις των υλικων θα ελαχιστοποιησω τη φύρα υλικων και με ενα οχι σπουδαιο μεγαλυτερο κοστος μπορω να εχω το μεγιστο χωρο για τα καναρινια μου. Σε λιγες μερες ελπιζω να πεσουν και τα θεμελια της κατασκευης και να εχουμε και φωτογραφιες με την προοδο των εργασιων.

----------


## mrsoulis

Καλημέρα σας,

ηθενα να ρωτήσω το εξής :  έχει να κάνει με την διατροφή . Επειδή κάτω εχω αποφασίσει να το κάνω τσιμεντένιο το δάπεδο θα μπορούσα με να βάλω γλάστρες με διάφορα φυτά αρωματικά και βότανα τα οποία κάνουν καλό και στα καναρίνια και τις καρδερίνες όπως για παράδειγμα η ρίγανη? Ή κάποιο άλλο που κρίνεται κατάλληλο. Φυσικά γρωρίζω ότι ίσως το καταστρέψουν γιαυτό αν είναι καλό έχω σκοπό να το αλλάζω κάθε τόσο.

----------


## jk21

Μπορεις αλλα θα σου τα μαδανε γρηγορα ,αν προκειται για βρωσιμα βοτανα οπως  η ριγανη .Προτιμοτερο να μεγαλωνουν εκτος και να βαζεις εκει κλαδακια να τρωνε .Μπορεις να τα εχεις εξωτερικα εφαπτομενα

----------


## mrsoulis

Αυτο που σκεφτομαο να κανω ειναι να εχω περισσοτερες απο μια γλαστρες και επανω να τοποθετησω ενα κομματι συρμα ωστε να μη μπορουν τα πουλια να το φανε μεχτι την ριζα. Μολις λοιπον το τρωνε θα αλλαζω την γλαστρα και την φαγωμενη θα την αφηνψ εξω απο την κλουβα να ξαναπεταξει. Κατι τετοιο εχω στο μυαλο μου. Αυτο που ηθελα να ξερω ειναι αν ειναι καλο για τα πουλια η θα τους προξενησω προβληματα. 

Προς ενημερωση όλων στο φορουμ παντων η ριγανη ειναι ισως το καλυτερο βιολογικο υποκαταστατο αντιβιωσης. Ακουγεται μαλιστα πως επιχειρηματιες απο την Αγγλια εχουν κλεισει μεγαλες παραγωγες ριγανης με συμβολαια για την βιολογικη παραγωγη κοτόπουλων.

----------


## jk21

*Πρόληψης ασθενειών με φυσικές ουσίες ( ριγανέλαιο , αλοη , milkthistle , πρόπολη )*


*Σκευάσματα με βότανα για την πρόληψη ασθενειών των πτηνών


*για την ιδεα που λες ,θελει περα δωθε μεσα στην κλουβα ,αρα συχνη ενοχληση των πουλιων

----------


## mrsoulis

Κοίταξε να δεις αυτό που σκεφτόμουν να κάνω είναι κάτι σαν αυτό που φαίνεται στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες. Έκανα κάτι πρόχειρο ίσα για να αποτυπώνω την σκέψη μου. Το μέγεθος της γλάστρας είναι 50x30 cm. Οπότε σκέφτομαι να τη γεμίσω χώμα δίνοντας αέρα 10 πόντων. Βέβαια εξαρτάται και πόσο γρήγορα θα τη φάνε αλλά είχα σκοπό να την αλλάζω όταν μπαίνω για καθάρισμα. Θα κάνω μια δοκιμή και θα δω πως θα παει. Μάλιστα για να είμαι ειλικρινής σκεφτόμουν να το κάνω και με γρασίδι ή κάτι ανάλογο για να τρώνε και λίγο πράσινο.

----------


## ninos

Μην κάνεις περίπλοκα πράγματα διότι στο μέλλον θα σε κουράζουν. 
Τα βότανα, θα κόβεις κλωνάρια και θα τους δίνεις.

----------


## mrsoulis

Τι βότανα προτείνετε να βάλω σε γλάστρες προκειμένου να τους δίνω;

----------


## Gardelius

> Τι βότανα προτείνετε να βάλω σε γλάστρες προκειμένου να τους δίνω;



*Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας**Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή*

----------


## mrsoulis

Ο καιρος μας τα χάλασε και εκεί που ήταν να ξεκινήσω σήμερα με την διαμόρφωση του εδάφους για το πάτωμα της κλούβας μου, πήρε αναβολή...

----------


## panos70

μονο μην εχεις μονιμα τις γλαστρες με τα φυτα μεσα γιατι θα τις γεμιζουν με κουτσουλιες

----------


## mrsoulis

Σωστό και αυτό και αυτός είναι ένας λόγος που σκέφτομαι να βάλω μερικά αρωματικά σε μεγάλες ζαρντινιέρες πλαστικές γύρω από την κλούβα και κάθε τόσο να κόβω και να τους βάζω μέσα κρεμαστα.... Ακολουθώ τις συμβουλές του GBC....

----------


## mrsoulis

γεια σας μετα απο αρκετο καιρο...

οπως ειχα πει μολις αρχισει να φτιαχνει ο καιρος θα αρχισω με τα εργα... λοιπον το ξεκινησα...

να και μια πρωτη φωτογραφια με μια πρωτη διαμορφωση του χωρου...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πώπωπω θα γίνει καταπληκτική !!!
Επειδή τυγχάνει να έχω και εγώ στον κήπο μια κλούβα και είχα μέσα μια λεμονιά , την είχα αφήσει όπως ήταν απλά εμένα είχε ξεραθεί !!
Θα σου πρότεινα να περιορίσεις το δέντρο και να μην το έχειθς όπως είναι τώρα !!! 
Αραίωσε το και άφηνε συγκεκριμένα κλαδιά , κυρίως το κύριο κλαδί και όχι τα λεπτά τα παρακλάδια !!!!!!
Θα έχεις θετικά και αρνητικά ..

Αρνητικά γιατί θα κουτσουλιστεί και θα σε παίρνει απίστευτα πολύ 'ωρα να το καθαρίζεις (οπότε όσο γίνεται κράτα κλαδιά που από ακριβώς κάτω να μην υπάρχει άλλο) αλλά τα θετικά είναι πως τα πουλιά θα το λατρέψουν απίστευτα τόσο γτ θα το δαγκώνουν και θα το σκαλίζουν άρα θα τρώγετε και το ράμφος και τα νύχια αλλά έχουν και πολλά πάχη να κάτσουν !!!

Εγώ αναγκάστικα να την βγάλω από το κλουβί την λεμονιά μιας και έπρεπε να είμαι καθημερινά με ένα σκληρό σφουγγάρι και νερόξυδο και να το περνάω όλο το δέντρο ...!!!!

Οπότε αν το αφήσεις θα κανονίσεις να το καθαρίζεις συχνά και σωστάα !!!

Προφανώς από μόνη της η πορτοκαλιά που έχεις (αν βλέπω καλά) δεν θα καλύψει όλο το κλουβί που θέλουμε και για αυτό στις γωνίες καλό θα ήταν να βάλεις σχοινί έτσι θα έχεις ένα ολοκληρωμένο κλουβί με τα όλα του σε θέμα πατ'ήθρες!!!

καλή συνέχεια !!!

Εγώ κάπως έτσι το φαντάζομαι :

----------


## mrsoulis

ευχαριστω για τιε συμβουλες σου ειναι παντα χρησιμες.... εννοειτε οτι θα το κλαδεψω το δεντρο και πολυ αυστηρα μαλιστα τοσο σε υψος οσο και γυρω γυρω... επισης σκοπο εχω να βαλω αν χρειασει σχοινι απο το ενα κλαδι στο αλλο για να δημιουργησω πατηθρες...<br><br>δεν θελω να εχουν στηριγμα να καθονται πολυ κοντα στις ακρες για λογους ασφαλειας περισσοτερο... αν και εχω σκοπο να βαλω διπλο πλεγμα για να τα προστατευσω απο τις επιθέσεις...

----------


## nikolaslo

Καλα μαστορέματα Αντωνη με το καλο να ολοκληρωθεί η κατασκευη σου και να μπουν μεσα οι φιλοι σου.
Αλλα σε παρακαλω εξετασε το ενδεχομενο του εμφια γιατι εδω προκειται για γκαρσονιέρα...

----------


## mrsoulis

ενας απο τους λογους που την κανω ειναι και ο ενφια.... θελω να απειλω τα παιδια μου... οποιο παιδι μου δεν καθεται καλα θα του λεω πως θα του γραψω την... γκαρσονιερα...

----------


## angelfarm

.......γενικα δεν ειμαι πολυ φιλος των κλουβιων ,αλλα ενα τετοιο εγχειρημα δυκνειει κατα καποιον τροπο σεβασμο στα πτηνα ...αλλα και η ολη σταση σας εναντι των ιθαγενων υπαρχει ελαχιστα μεμπτη(κατα τξν γνωμη μου ,οπου δεν χρηζει αναλυσεως απ εδω ) και αυτο με χαροποιει πολλακις ....

Α. καπου διαβασα για τοποθετηση κουνελοσυρματος και καπου αλλου διπλη τοποθετηση ....δεν νομιζω πως υπαρχει λογος διπλης περιφραξης .το κουνελοσυρμα ειναι απιστευτα ανθεκτικο οσο και ακριβο ..ή μαλλον πανακριβο :: 

Β. Θα σας προτεινα στο εδαφος να μην ριξετε μπετο.Ισως να ειναι κουραστικο και να απαιτει χρονο το καθαρισμα αλλα πιστευω θα ειναι καλυτερο για τα πτηνα .

Αληθεια ....η εισοσος πως θα γινει ? θα ειναι διπλη?συρομενη ανοιγομενη?

----------


## vasilis.a

> ..
> Α. καπου διαβασα για τοποθετηση κουνελοσυρματος και καπου αλλου διπλη τοποθετηση ....δεν νομιζω πως υπαρχει λογος διπλης περιφραξης .το κουνελοσυρμα ειναι απιστευτα ανθεκτικο οσο και ακριβο ..ή μαλλον πανακριβο


αν δεν βαλει διπλο συρμα η κουνελοσυρμα οι γατες και αλλα αρπακτικα κανουν μεγαλη ζημια.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το μπετό στο έδαφος σε προστατεύει από τρωκτικά που μπορεί να σκάψουν και να εισβάλουν στην κλούβα.

----------


## nikolaslo

Παιδια νομιζω οτι το μπετον ειναι το πιο σημαντικο γιατι σε μια κλουβα που οι γονεις μου εχεουν τις κοτουλες ειχαμε βαλει μπετον μονο περιμετρικα δλδ εκει που καταληγει το συρμα και μετα απο καιρο βρηκαμε τρυπες στο εδαφος (οχι λακουβες απο τις κοτες ) και μετα το φτιαξαμε με μπετον ολο το εδαφος

----------


## angelfarm

α. Στην σπανια περιπτωση να σκαψει ,να μην το δει ,και να μπει τρωκτικο στην κλουβα(οπου περιμετρικα θα εχει ενα σκαλοπατακι μπετο )τι κακο θα μπορουσε να κανει η παραμονη λιγων ωρων μεσα στη κλουβα σε πτηνα που πετανε ;

β.οι κοτες σκαβουν για σκουλικακια και λοιπες νοστιμιες με τα εξαιρετικως  δυνατα νυχια τους ....τα καναρινακια δεν το κανουν αυτο!

..   επισης το τσιμεντο ειναι και.αντιαισθητικο ::

----------


## vasilis.a

αν μπει ποντικι μεσα αστα να πανε.θα μπαινοβγαινουν συνεχεια.και αν βρουν τον παραμικρο χωρο θα γεννανε και ασταματητα.θα τρωνε και θα πινουν απο τα ιδια σκευη με τα πουλια θα τρωνε αυγα και νεοσσους αν υπαρχουν.

----------


## angelfarm

> αν μπει ποντικι μεσα αστα να πανε.θα μπαινοβγαινουν συνεχεια.και αν βρουν τον παραμικρο χωρο θα γεννανε και ασταματητα.θα τρωνε και θα πινουν απο τα ιδια σκευη με τα πουλια θα τρωνε αυγα και νεοσσους αν υπαρχουν.


ναι αλλα για να γινει ολο αυτο θα πρεπει να μην επιτηρει την κλουβα ο ιδιοκτητης για μερες ....
Σε χωρο με εντονη ανθρωπινη παρουσια δεν υπαρχουν τοοοσα ποντικια ...ουτε σκαβουν σε χωρο ανοιχτο οπως ειναι αυτος που θα γινει.η κλουβα ...ουτε και σε μεγαλα βαθη..σε επαρχια ζω βρε συ ...
συνηθως ψαχνουν ετοιμες κρυψωνες με ημιφως ,δηλαδη καμμια σχεση με τον χωρο της εν λογω κλουβας ...

Αλλα εαν υποθεσουμε οτι υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να μπει ,μπορει το θεμελιο του περιμετρικου σκαλοπατιου απο μπετο να το κανει πιο βαθυ ...οχι ομως να ριξει πλακα ....

----------


## vasilis.a

θα αργησουν(ισως)αλλα θα μπουν και μετα δεν φευγουν καθολου ευκολα.μιλαω εκ πειρας.εγω ακομη δεν μπορω να τα διωξω.αναγκαστηκα και εκανα αλλαγες πολλες,κρεμαστες ταιστρες,ποτιστρες.δεν βαζω φωλιες να γεννησουν τα παπαγαλακια γιατι μεσα εβρισκα ποντικια.ανοιγα το καπακι και εβρισκα 4-5 ενηλικα και φωλια με 5 μικρα .τα καναρινια εχουν ξεπατωθει να κανουν φωλιες και αυγα δεν μενει τιποτα.και ολα αυτα σε μερος που δεν ειχε ποτε ποντικια.εκανα περιμετρικα σε βαθος εναμιση μετρο  τοιχιο με τσιμεντολιθα.ολη την αυλη εσωτερικα σε βαθος μισου μετρου εβαλαεπιπεδες πετρες(πλακες)και απο πανω εριξα μισο μετρο χωμα και χαλικι χοντρο.μετα απο ενα χρονο εβρισκα παντου κοπρανα και ψαχνομουν.με τα πολλα γεμισε τρυπες στο χωμα κατω απο τις μπανιερες και οσο και αν φαινεται περιεργο τα ειδα με τα ματια μου να περνανε μεσα απο την περιφραξη που ειναι διπλο κοτετσοσυρμα με το μικρο ματι.

----------


## nikolaslo

Εμεις παντως απο τοτε που βαλαμε μπετον σε ολο το δαπεδο ησυχασαμε

----------

